# Introduce Yourself!!!



## Mikesell04

So I am still new to The Goat Spot, but I love it.. Who needs FB when there is a Goat Spot!! 
Anyways, I can see some of you know each other on first name bases.. So I thought it would be fun to introduce your self?!? Whatcha think?? I'll start 
I'm Gina Mikesell, livin in Arkansas, married, two kids, two does, one Billy, three babies, 6 hens, one rooster,and three dogs!! Yeah that's us.. Who are You?!? 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> So I am still new to The Goat Spot, but I love it.. Who needs FB when there is a Goat Spot!!
> Anyways, I can see some of you know each other on first name bases.. So I thought it would be fun to introduce your self?!? Whatcha think?? I'll start
> I'm Gina Mikesell, livin in Arkansas, married, two kids, two does, one Billy, three babies, 6 hens, one rooster,and three dogs!! Yeah that's us.. Who are You?!?
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Wow mikesell is your lat name???!?!? Oh my gosh I love it!!!!

My name is Malory  live in North Carolina. To young to be married and have human kids. Haha I have 5 does, 2 pregnant, 3 bucks. Will be getting rid of one hopefully in the spring!!! One rooster, 2 hens, 4 dogs, 2 fishies, a bull, and a donkey 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp

I'm Jean, I am divorced, no kids, I live in Southeast Wyoming, I raise Kiko's, and I currently have 41 kids, 63 does, 18 replacement doelings, and 2 bucks.

ETA Oh dear, I forgot about Sassy the Psycho (3, maybe 4 year old Siamese cat I found on Mom and Dad's windowsill) and Jill my Border Collie that Carmen (kccjer) was kind enough to bring up after her owner died.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm

My name is Amanda, I'm Canadian eh? I am married, no children, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 1 doe (Hopefully pregnant) and two wethers. I have also purchased a purebred Saanen doeling that is due to be born March/April.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Amanda83 said:


> My name is Amanda, I'm Canadian eh? I am married, no children, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 1 doe (Hopefully pregnant) and two wethers. I have also purchased a purebred Saanen doeling that is due to be born March/April.


I have also reserved a ND/pygmy or full pygmy depending on which one is born first. The man has a waiting list so hopefully he can get me one by March but I might have to wait til June:/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hi Gina, I'm Jill.
I live tucked in the central Coast Range of Oregon. I have 4 grown children and 1 grandson. We raised a chef (boy), a welder/fabricator (girl), a live-in nanny (girl), and a US Marine (boy). My DH and I celebrated 30 years in Jan. 
I have 3 does, all pregnant...2 bucks, 1 soon to leave...2 working pack goats...1 old man pack goat...2 boarded goats. I also have 5 dogs, 2 Guinea pigs, and a rabbit that was dumped here a couple weeks ago (house broken and everything). There's a few assorted chickens, turkeys, and guineas as well. 
Welcome to goatspot!!!


----------



## crownofjules

I'm Julie :wave: 36 years of age (don't want to say "old" :-?), married for 17 of those. I have 15-y-o son and a nearly-13-y-o daughter. I grew up in Metro Phoenix, but now live in a tiny highway town that doesn't even have a stoplight. 15 years later, I still experience culture shock! My hubby is disabled with a genetic blood-clotting disorder (he's had mini-strokes and has scarred lungs from clot damage). For now, I have a part time job in the place I've worked and waited - 5 years - for a full-time job opening.

_On a side note - May I ask those of you who have empathy, sympathy - do what you to bid me well, send me good vibes, pray, send positive energy, so I may find the path get hired for THAT full-time job which just closed today? 36 years old and finally getting a chance at a career! _

Back to my herd: We have 6, soon to be 7 :clap:, goats - mostly rescued Pygmys and one lovey-stinker-rescue Nubian... we also have 13 dumb chickens who poop on everything, hardly lay eggs, and eat all the goat treats :/ The two cats, Gretchen and her once-runty son, Mitchell, keep the desert scorpions, roaches, field mice, and gophers at bay.

Inside are our four dogs - 75% rescues and 75% Rat terriers plus one goofy Miniature Poodle. The 55-gal tank in the kitchen houses two rescued red-eared slider turtles... saved from some schoolteacher's plumbing system 16 years ago (she was going to flush them after school was over!?!?)

So needless to say, I have a huge heart for animals in need. :hug:

I also love my vintage car, doing bodywork and repairs, cooking from scratch, making cheese!, taking care of my goats, doing laundry :greengrin:, finding the cheapest, healthiest way of living - always improving! I love learning, writing short stories, collecting and practicing with projectile-based home & personal security devices , sewing (poorly LOL), conspiracy "theories", alternative health and medicine, and trying to be a better person - every day! :sun:

I also love peanut butter, gluten-free rice crispie treats, and steak! Oh! And my coffee. And chocolate.


----------



## Darlaj

Hi - welcome
I am Darla I am 38 married and have 15 year old daughter and a 14 year old boy..... Who are arguing right now in front of the fire... Little jerks 4 does 2 bred 2 doggies and 6 hens 2 cats and 1 turtle
We live in the willamette valley . I totally got sucked into the goat thing by my daughters desire to do 4h 2 years ago I am a sucker and now own "my own" Nubian doe  my daughter is also on this site she is Laney3535


----------



## Everfree

I'm Annie and I live not far from Jill in Oregon. I'm married with three little ones, ten goats (eight pregnant does, two bucks--Kiko and Nubian), eight Soay sheep (two pregnant), a passel of barn cats (six at last count), a couple dogs, and two equines.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

crownofjules said:


> I'm Julie :wave: 36 years of age (don't want to say "old" :-?), married for 17 of those. I have 15-y-o son and a nearly-13-y-o daughter. I grew up in Metro Phoenix, but now live in a tiny highway town that doesn't even have a stoplight. 15 years later, I still experience culture shock! My hubby is disabled with a genetic blood-clotting disorder (he's had mini-strokes and has scarred lungs from clot damage). For now, I have a part time job in the place I've worked and waited - 5 years - for a full-time job opening.
> 
> _On a side note - May I ask those of you who have empathy, sympathy - do what you to bid me well, send me good vibes, pray, send positive energy, so I may find the path get hired for THAT full-time job which just closed today? 36 years old and finally getting a chance at a career! _
> 
> Back to my herd: We have 6, soon to be 7 :clap:, goats - mostly rescued Pygmys and one lovey-stinker-rescue Nubian... we also have 13 dumb chickens who poop on everything, hardly lay eggs, and eat all the goat treats :/ The two cats, Gretchen and her once-runty son, Mitchell, keep the desert scorpions, roaches, field mice, and gophers at bay.
> 
> Inside are our four dogs - 75% rescues and 75% Rat terriers plus one goofy Miniature Poodle. The 55-gal tank in the kitchen houses two rescued red-eared slider turtles... saved from some schoolteacher's plumbing system 16 years ago (she was going to flush them after school was over!?!?)
> 
> So needless to say, I have a huge heart for animals in need. :hug:
> 
> I also love my vintage car, doing bodywork and repairs, cooking from scratch, making cheese!, taking care of my goats, doing laundry :greengrin:, finding the cheapest, healthiest way of living - always improving! I love learning, writing short stories, collecting and practicing with projectile-based home & personal security devices , sewing (poorly LOL), conspiracy "theories", alternative health and medicine, and trying to be a better person - every day! :sun:
> 
> I also love peanut butter, gluten-free rice crispie treats, and steak! Oh! And my coffee. And chocolate.


Well Julie I will pray for you. 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## crownofjules

Darlaj said:


> Hi - welcome
> and have 15 year old daughter and a 14 year old boy..... Who are arguing right now in front of the fire... Little jerks


I feel ya, Darla. Have a 15-y-o and 13-y-o here. The only time they aren't arguing is when they are _sleeping_ :|


----------



## Darlaj

Julie-Sending good vibes ... If I could do reiki I would do that to


----------



## crownofjules

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well Julie I will pray for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thank you, Malory! :fireworks:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me and my two younger siblings fight, but me and my older siblings get along quite well and have a nice relationship 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## crownofjules

Darlaj said:


> Julie-Sending good vibes ... If I could do reiki I would do that to


Thank you, Darla :hugs:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

crownofjules said:


> Thank you, Malory! :fireworks:


Haha  no problem!! Pray for me too for my goats to have a good delivery and and the kids are healthy, and also I have some stunted goats I don't know why they are stunted, that need to grow, and one of my bucks Tic Tac may not be a producing male anymore 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kramsay

Hey I am Kentrell 17 years young I am married to a wonderful man who puts up with crazy ideas and supports me in everything I do. I also have a 18 month old son, who has defiantly has his fathers not afraid of anything attitude. We currently live with my parents but as soon as this horrid weather breaks we will be moving into our own house on our own land  

Yes you did read that right I am only 17, a few not so great choices in my life lead me to where I am today but I couldn't be happier; I am married to my soul mate and have a beautiful son. 

We have 3 horses, 4 heifers (3 on the bottle), 9 goats (6 pregnant, various breeds), 30ish chickens, 7 ducks, 2 rabbits, 1 puppy + my parents animals ( I think I have everyone) all nestled in a dead in road in the middle of no where southern IN. 

I cant imagine my life any differently and will continue down this path until God decides I won't anymore


----------



## goathiker

:hug::hug: Kentrell, I was barely 17 and my DH 19 when we married 30 years ago...


----------



## Everfree

We were also young when we got together (15 and 16), though my husband was 18 before we got married. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## crownofjules

I was 19 when I married... but we had only met each other three weeks previous! Listen well to your souls... When it is right, you know and never let go!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wow!!! I'm 13 but I'm not planning on getting married in ages!!! Haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

crownofjules said:


> I'm Julie :wave: 36 years of age (don't want to say "old" :-?), married for 17 of those. I have 15-y-o son and a nearly-13-y-o daughter. I grew up in Metro Phoenix, but now live in a tiny highway town that doesn't even have a stoplight. 15 years later, I still experience culture shock! My hubby is disabled with a genetic blood-clotting disorder (he's had mini-strokes and has scarred lungs from clot damage). For now, I have a part time job in the place I've worked and waited - 5 years - for a full-time job opening.
> 
> _On a side note - May I ask those of you who have empathy, sympathy - do what you to bid me well, send me good vibes, pray, send positive energy, so I may find the path get hired for THAT full-time job which just closed today? 36 years old and finally getting a chance at a career! _
> 
> Back to my herd: We have 6, soon to be 7 :clap:, goats - mostly rescued Pygmys and one lovey-stinker-rescue Nubian... we also have 13 dumb chickens who poop on everything, hardly lay eggs, and eat all the goat treats :/ The two cats, Gretchen and her once-runty son, Mitchell, keep the desert scorpions, roaches, field mice, and gophers at bay.
> 
> Inside are our four dogs - 75% rescues and 75% Rat terriers plus one goofy Miniature Poodle. The 55-gal tank in the kitchen houses two rescued red-eared slider turtles... saved from some schoolteacher's plumbing system 16 years ago (she was going to flush them after school was over!?!?)
> 
> So needless to say, I have a huge heart for animals in need. :hug:
> 
> I also love my vintage car, doing bodywork and repairs, cooking from scratch, making cheese!, taking care of my goats, doing laundry :greengrin:, finding the cheapest, healthiest way of living - always improving! I love learning, writing short stories, collecting and practicing with projectile-based home & personal security devices , sewing (poorly LOL), conspiracy "theories", alternative health and medicine, and trying to be a better person - every day! :sun:
> 
> I also love peanut butter, gluten-free rice crispie treats, and steak! Oh! And my coffee. And chocolate.


Hi Julie, you have my prayers as well.. I am 32 and have many medical problems as well.. I have had to be on disability for the last few years.. 
My animals keep me sane.. I hate being home all the time.. I am a nurturer and need something to take care.. And my amazing husband of 10 yrs helps me out when I am unable..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

kramsay said:


> Hey I am Kentrell 17 years young I am married to a wonderful man who puts up with crazy ideas and supports me in everything I do. I also have a 18 month old son, who has defiantly has his fathers not afraid of anything attitude. We currently live with my parents but as soon as this horrid weather breaks we will be moving into our own house on our own land
> 
> Yes you did read that right I am only 17, a few not so great choices in my life lead me to where I am today but I couldn't be happier; I am married to my soul mate and have a beautiful son.
> 
> We have 3 horses, 4 heifers (3 on the bottle), 9 goats (6 pregnant, various breeds), 30ish chickens, 7 ducks, 2 rabbits, 1 puppy + my parents animals ( I think I have everyone) all nestled in a dead in road in the middle of no where southern IN.
> 
> I cant imagine my life any differently and will continue down this path until God decides I won't anymore


I love a good love story!! There is nothing wrong with being a young wife and mother!! Just means you have more life to spend with those loved one!! Rock on lil Mama!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh wow!!! I'm 13 but I'm not planning on getting married in ages!!! Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I never would have guessed you were only 13.. Just a baby.. Keep lovin on those animals.. You are doing a great job!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

So nice to meet all of you!! I love the goat spot, it was great to learn more about you guys!! Thanks for sharing your stories!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

Darlaj said:


> Hi - welcome
> I am Darla I am 38 married and have 15 year old daughter and a 14 year old boy..... Who are arguing right now in front of the fire... Little jerks 4 does 2 bred 2 doggies and 6 hens 2 cats and 1 turtle
> We live in the willamette valley . I totally got sucked into the goat thing by my daughters desire to do 4h 2 years ago I am a sucker and now own "my own" Nubian doe  my daughter is also on this site she is Laney3535


Oh gosh will the fighting ever end.. My kids are 7&8 and fight constantly.. I think they just Love to drive Mama CrAzY!!!! 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm Erica. I live in northern New Hampshire along the Connecticut River between the Green Mountains of Vermont and the White Mountains of New Hampshire. I just celebrated the 5th anniversary of my 29th birthday. I am married to my best friend, we were high school sweet hearts and have been together 16 years. We have 2 cavemen (11 & 7), and a princess due any day.

I have 4 Nigerian bucks(I'm a buck collector), 2 alpine does, 1 Nubian, 13 nigerians.

Tons of chickens of the backyard variety(it is the spice of life), 9 geese, 2 ducks, 4 Narragansett breeder turkeys including my personal free range pet Stranger a very large tom that thinks I'm his hen, my love bug. 8 rabbits, some pets, some meat. 2 Labrador retrievers 1 old fart, and his tub a lub daughter. And 4 guinea pigs.

I love to spoil my family people and animal members. I let my kids eat cake for breakfast. Life is to short and we work to hard to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My name is Skyla, I live not to far from Erica, in southern NH. I'm 19 and have 12 goats right now.. 4 are bred one just kidded and the two babies and three are bucks.. I'm planning on adding one more doe and one more buck this year


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hi! My name is Susan. I live in Oregon in the Coast Range outside of Carlton/Yamhill. 
I am just building my little herd. I have three does for breeding and one pet doe.Two buckling a that will be herd sires. All of my goats came from Quail Run Hollow,a grade A dairy. I plan on adding a couple more doelings this summer. I am 54 and have six kids and step kids and six wonderful grand kids. My goats are great therapy for me. They keep me moving and help my mood. I have severe RA and so caring for my goats is sometimes a challenge but a welcome one! My current dilemma is should I try to place my pet doe in a new home. Just worried that she gets a home that will spoil her. She's a sweet,sweet girl but ,of course doesn't fit in with my plans love meeting everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> I never would have guessed you were only 13.. Just a baby.. Keep lovin on those animals.. You are doing a great job!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Yeah I have always loved animals and insects. Always been fascinated by them I don't know why!!! But I'm going to love animals to the day I die. I had never thought I'd end up raising goats!!! But now they are the love of my life also my donkey Fern I love her and could never get rid of her!!! Fern is just like a giant goat!! Haha you can tell she gets mad at the goats for stealing her food but she hasn't ever hurt them  my rooster is a sweetie he runs up between your feet wanting to be petted!!! I absolutely love them all!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty

Hi I am Barbara. I live about halfway between Erica and Skyla. A small town in New Hampshire. I have just sarted my herd and I have four does I am waiting to get old enough to breed. I have 6 rabbits,6 guinea hens,4 ducks and countless chickens. I plan to add more come spring but have to get things ready first. Was a joy to read all the post here and getting to know you all..Woops I have four grown children and ten grandchildren and last count four great grands and one on the way in July. I am divorced and 72 years young.


----------



## kccjer

Hi! I'm Carmen in NW Kansas. I am 52 (as of this coming Sunday) and I willingly claim every single year as I have EARNED those years and grey hairs! I have 2 grown up boys from my first marriage...one is 28 and unmarried, the other is 26 and has 2 children. My husband and I have a daughter, Lizzie, 12. Hubby and I have been together for 14 years now....met almost exactly 14 years ago on the internet! I'm suppose to list all my critters? Might be easier to list what I don't have! Anyway...

Goats: miniatures-10 ND, 4 of which are hopefully bred, 1 is going to be a cull and one kinder buckling; Nubian/boer/kiko mixed, 12 that I can come up with. 
2 burros adopted from the BLM, Brighty and Elvis. 
4 horses: a thoroughbred gelding, Cyclone,30; a QH mare, Chex Cowgirl Doc, 6; an arab gelding, Jet Black NSF, 4; and an arab/appaloosa filly, Blanca, 1. 
1 potbelly pig, named rather creatively...Pig haha
1 Tom turkey (and a "rafter" of wild ones that hang around)
Guineas
Ducks
Chickens: full size and bantams
Peacocks
A few barn cats
2 house cats, Howie and Haylee
1 dog, a Rhodesian Ridgeback/ Pit bull mix that lives in the house with us, Keela
Oh, I almost forgot the 2 4H steers...Blacky and Baldy

We usually have a big garden in the summer (don't always get much out of it, but it's there!) We do milk a couple of our goats so during the time we milk I make cheese and yogurt...hoping to get into soap also, but we'll see. I like to bake and have done a lot of cake decorating also...a few wedding cakes for family and worked at a grocery store as the decorator. I have Fibromyalgia so there are days that I struggle with just getting out of bed so all the animals tend to get shuttled to poor hubby to care for. We live just 3 miles from my parents who are living in the house my Dad grew up in (and helped build). The house we live in was where I lived until I was 7 and we moved north to Gramma and Grampa's place after Grampa died. 

I've lived on a farm most of my life and had animals all that time. We've had horses since I was a baby, raised cows while I was growing up, had pigs at one time but I barely remember those. We had a corn/wheat farm and farmed around 2000 acres so I can drive a tractor too...and a combine...and...yeah... When I married my hubby, we moved to Germany with the Army where our daughter was born and spent 7 years there, so I've done a fair amount of traveling also.


----------



## Bertnut2

Hi all! I have just recently found the Goat Spot. (Less than a month) I have been going from topic to topic trying to learn all I can. My name is Tamara and I'm 45. I live in the small town of Stewartstown, PA. I have 3 grown children, 25 yo(girl), 23 yo(boy), 20 yo(girl) and then also a 9 yo little boy. My bf, who I live with has 2 teenagers. (16 yo boy and 14 yo girl). I am brand new at goats and I have just 2 Nigerian Dwarf does. Peanut: 9 mnths and Bertie Botts: 10 mnths. I am desperately trying to get their heat cycles figured out so I can breed them. I also have 2 dogs: a boxer, Buster and a chihuahua, Pigglet and a tiny red eared slider I rescued named JD. 
I would have so many more animals if I could talk my bf into it and if we had more space. I love love love all the stories and topics and advice I see. As a new goat owner, I always have so many questions and you all help so much. I am so glad I found this App!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 7blessings

Hello! My name is Erin Mayfield, I'm 40 years old, am married to the greatest love of my life, and we have 7 children. My oldest will be 18 this year, and my youngest will turn 2 on Feb. 16th. We are a blended family with my 4 oldest being from my first marriage, and the younger 3 are with my beloved, smokin' hot hubby. We are also a Christian, homeschooling family. The human kids are Hannah (17), Emma (15), Jonah (13), Laura (11), Ezra (7), Norma (5), Karla (2).

We currently have 2 Nigerian Dwarf does, and both are expecting. Sunny Prairie Menodora "Minnie" is due any day, and the other, Sugarcreek Joon, is not due until mid-March. We also have a Lamancha, March Ranch Party Rose "Rosie", and Lamancha/Alpine cross doe, 3Rock Oasis Belatrix Lestrange "Bela". 

Our Lamancha, Rosie, was said to be bred when we bought her, but being that she is due March 2, and looks exactly the same when we purchased her, I don't think she settled. Our Lamancha/Alpine doe, Bela, is our main milker right now.

We just began our obsession-with-goats-journey in early 2013, so we're newbies! What began as just looking into goats for milk for our large family, turned into researching breeders, pedigrees, resgistered vs non-registered, show quality, best of the best milking lines, etc. Our family decided if we were going to invest in goats, we needed to do it all the way! It is also a small based business, and any profit from selling kids with go to Hannah and Jonah. It is their responsibility to budget. (3 of my children keep the show running, and I oversee and step in when necessary, which is hardly ever.)

My 13 year old son, Jonah (14 in June), has found his purpose in life. Truly. I am amazed at how dedicated and responsible he is at caring for, milking, and building feeders, kidding pens, etc for our little herd. This is not a mediocre hobby for him, as he plans to pursue this adventure for life. He does all the hoof care for the little goats, medications, supplements, etc. Jonah's main interest is the Nigerian Dwarf breed. All goats are milked by hand.

Hannah is my 17 year old, and my oldest daughter. She takes care of the standard size goats, and is their main caretaker and milker. She also does all the hoof trimmings, administering wormers when needed, copper bolus, and so on. Both keep track of the record-keeping. Laura, who will be 12 in April, is the back up milker when needed. The rest of my human kids are involved also, just not at 6 am milking times...in the snow, or pouring rain...I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, so I am no longer able to milk  . 

Our farm name is "Erebor Acres", named after the dwarf kingdom in the book, The Hobbit. Being that our main focus is Nigerian Dwarves, any offspring from our goats will be named after dwarves and Hobbits. Our Lamancha kids will be named after elves and various other characters. I allowed Jonah to make a "farm name" page on Facebook, so he could network with other breeders. I am the one who approves or deletes friend requests, depending on the content. Not all farm pages are appropriate, I've found out!

We also have 17 chickens, and one rooster. 2 hens are sitting on clutches of eggs right now, and will hatch out at the end of this month. We sell 3-4 dozen eggs a week, which pays for our layer feed. We also have 3 indoor/outdoor cats, and 3 mostly indoor dogs....a white, male Boxer named Glacier, a female Puggle named Mercy, and our petite little black Pug, Linus.

Our family is praying about moving to a larger place with more acreage, hopefully this summer. But for the time being, we are abundantly blessed to have our growing hobby farm. It's been so neat "meeting" everyone, great thread!

Many blessings ~ Erin


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

BOOM! Hello guys! Molly from the UK! I have (and yes name ARE needed) four dogs (dalmatian bitch- Ruby- 7 o 8, Dalmatian Bitch MadieMeadow-3, Cocker Spaniel Bitch-11- Ella, Rescue Lurcher- about 3- Hogun. Cats: Josie-16, rescue. Penny-5, Sirus-4, Robbin- Three legs, about 14 and a rescue. A Degu called Shamrock, a tortoise called Ted and a Bearded Dragon Called Nessa. Two Cayuga Ducks (drake and hen) called River and Melody, 16 Hens, *here we go* Olivia, Brenda, May, Susie, Daisy, Dulcie, June, FuiFui, RoadRunner, RhodeIsland and IsItACockrelOrNot? I also have, Chicka'dia, Hen'a'wenna, Chicka'licka, Gladyse and Gurgles. Sheep: a Portland Ewe called Primrose about 2 years old, a Ryeland Yearling Ewe called Tulip and a castrated Ryeland/Grey Faced Dartmoor called CrackerJacker (thinks he's a dog) and Finally my Pygmy goats, Hope, Faith, Freedom and Coco (will keep one of Coco's *hopefully* Kids and name them Charity-for all those people that keep bugging me about it! All my animals are pets and i can promise you they've all been in the house at least once!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Forgot my Rabbits and Guineas! Rabbits: Dad-Checo, Daughter one: Sunny and Daughter two: Thumper. And My two guineas Romeo and Tybolt  Nice to meet you all! xxx


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

....And i'm 14 currently attending a Grammar school.. as well as running all my animals by myself.. life is FUN


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

Hi, I'm Katherine. I am 16 years old and own my own herd of lamancha and mini lamancha dairy goats. About 15 does and 3 bucks at the moment. 

I also have one great livestock protection dog and one more on the way. (Reg Turkish Akbash) 2 barn cats. 

4 dogs In the house, 1 rat tarrier, 1 catahula, 1 pyr cross, and 1 blue heeler. 
2 cats that are indoor/outdoor. 

About 70 laying hens and some roosters. 

I think that is about all. Lol 

Oh and a pet hamster


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

My name is Alaina, i am 13, i have 5 goats- 2 nubian/spanish does ( hopefully pregg) 1 alpine lamancha wether and 2 boers 1 doe and my smelly little sucker of a buck. I have around 5 cats split between 2 houses, 1 guinea pig and like 50+ birds. Wanting a new dog ( old one just past, had her since i was 3) I live in morgantown west virginia. I have been in 4-h for 4 years and show meat goats. If my does are preg it will be first time for them and me. I am wanting to use one of them for a dairy at some point.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kramsay

Mikesell04 said:


> I love a good love story!! There is nothing wrong with being a young wife and mother!! Just means you have more life to spend with those loved one!! Rock on lil Mama!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Here's part of our story

I met him for the first time two days after my a Papaw died very unexpectatly (my hero & reason I have goats again) a week later we met again, and he "told" me we were dating and we have been inseperable since.... Turns out our papaws were born on the same day and have the same name... Our son is named after them.

We were married the next year on the day we started dating, we will be married two years in April.

I truly believe Papaw sent Draven to me, I don't know how I would have made it in the days/weeks/months after his death without draven.


----------



## kc8lsk

I am Sandy I just got into goats 3 years ago with 1 doe her 2 kids (1 doeling 1 buckling) and an extra buckling. I now have 13 does 6 of which just gave me 10 kids (6 doelings and 4 bucklings) I am now waiting hopefully until june or july for the rest of them to drop. I have 3 children 2 13 y.o. boys and 1 11 y.o. girl we live with my uncle and my husband in Northern Mi and other than goats we have 2 dogs 2 or 3 cats and 4 rabbits we raise for meat. I bottle feed my baby goats so they are living in the house with us until march or april


----------



## heater

Hello ladies, I guess I am the odd man out. My name is heath and I am 44 ,married with two boys 21 and 25.l just became a grandpa two months ago and I love it, granddaughters name is harper .I just got started with goats about a year ago and I have ten does and one buck also a chocolate lab.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Welcome!  I am Sydney. I am 14, but will be 15 on march 5th! I live in eastern washington. I have one younger brother. We live on almost 15 acres. I am also an animal lover, and I hope to be a vet at a zoo when I am older and have a career. 
I breed Nigerian Dwarfs, Boers, and Pygmies. All are registered show stock, besides the Pygmies. They just go to pet and 4-H homes so I don't have a reason to register them 
I have 1 98% purebred Boer doe, Ellie.
1 unknown % Boer doe, Annie. 
1 Pygmy buck, Napoleon. 
1 Nigerian Dwarf buck, Finn.
1 Pygmy doe, Cleo. 
4 Nigerian does, Carolina (due April 18th) Snowflake, Ain't She Pretty, and Betty.
My dream herd will be 2-3 Pygmy does, 2-3 Boer does, 3-4 bucks, and 6 or so Nigie does 
We also have 5 horses (thoroughbred, paint, mini, Arabian, and quarter horse). 3 dogs, 3 cats, a guinea pig, parakeet, and I have 7 aquariums and counting! I'd like to get some poison dart frogs or a reptile this summer. 

I am in two 4-H clubs. I am the president of the Marksmanship club, and the vice president of the goat club I am in. My hobbies include showing goats (my life :lol: ) shooting rifles, practicing with my bow, reading, riding horses, and I love to ski! I also like photoshopping too  

Here is a picture from this past summer of a few of the does out in the pasture. I promise, no editing done. I love living here!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hi, I'm Moira. I am 13 and I live in Maine, with my parents, 7 goats, 2 dogs, rabbit, 10 ducks, mother's grandparents, and great grandmother. I am homeschooled, but next year I am going to private school in Portland.
My eldest goat recently had quads early this month. I am in 4-H and Girl Scouts, though G.S. is ending this year. I am also in Dance for my 2nd year.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Hi, I'm Rebecca from Montana. I'm one of seven kids :eyeroll:,(yeah I know, SEVEN). I have two goats at the moment, a nubian/boer named Bitsy and a lamancha called Rosie. We also have chickens and a dog named Tony, and I used to have a cow and calf.
I live exactly 5,280 feet up on a mountain, we have to either snowmobile or walk up because the snows so deep!( We don't like the terrain, but the goats sure enjoy it !). It's a long walk down my driveway for school every morning.....

I did goats in 4-h for two years, and won champion on Bitsys beautiful doe kid for cross breed, but I raise them mostly for milk and hobby. And to eat down all the horrible knapweed in the yard!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi! My name is Stephanie.I am one of four kids,two boys,2 girls. I am 42 years old (already :shock: )and am married 12 years with 5 children. 1 son (26) lives in Va and works as a diesel mechanic working on the big rigs, 1 son (24) lives in Vt and works doing masonry and excavating, 1 son (21) lives at home and suffers from OCD,ADD, and Aspergers, 1 son (15) homeschooled and his twin sister (guess how old  ) also homeschooled. 
We currently have 5 does, one buck and one wether. We have about 25 ducks,50ish chickens,10 turkeys,2 geese,4 rabbits,2 cats,one dog,two cockatiels,one hamster (Marina)and two fish tanks. Whew!! We use all of our animals for meat except for the obvious house pets :lol: We milk our goats and use the offspring for meat, we eat
rabbit,duck,chicken,turkey and goat that we raise ourselves.We use eggs from all the birds,even the goose eggs! They are creamy and delicious :yum:
We are a religious family and strive to put God first in our lives. We appreciate the animals He has given us to care for 
My mom( 64) lives on my property above my garage in an apt with her one house cat 
I love,love,love my goats!! I am so grateful for the Goat Spot as I have learned soooo much and am still learning!


----------



## Mikesell04

Great to meet y'all as well!! Love all your stories, and the love for your animals!! 
Applause to all the young teens raising your herds!! It takes a lot of responsibility to care for goats, and all other animals!! Good Job!! 



TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Scottyhorse

canyontrailgoats said:


> Hi, I'm Rebecca from Montana. I'm one of seven kids :eyeroll:,(yeah I know, SEVEN). I have two goats at the moment, a nubian/boer named Bitsy and a lamancha called Rosie. We also have chickens and a dog named Tony, and I used to have a cow and calf.
> I live exactly 5,280 feet up on a mountain, we have to either snowmobile or walk up because the snows so deep!( We don't like the terrain, but the goats sure enjoy it !). It's a long walk down my driveway for school every morning.....
> 
> I did goats in 4-h for two years, and won champion on Bitsys beautiful doe kid for cross breed, but I raise them mostly for milk and hobby. And to eat down all the horrible knapweed in the yard!


My mom was one of seven kids and grew up in Montanna. Weird. Though she doesn't have any siblings named Rebecca :roll:


----------



## goathiker

My sister had 7 kids, then she had her DH get snipped. The snipping didn't work and she got pregnant with twins for a total of 9 kids.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Mikesell04 said:


> So I am still new to The Goat Spot, but I love it.. Who needs FB when there is a Goat Spot!!
> Anyways, I can see some of you know each other on first name bases.. So I thought it would be fun to introduce your self?!? Whatcha think?? I'll start
> I'm Gina Mikesell, livin in Arkansas, married, two kids, two does, one Billy, three babies, 6 hens, one rooster,and three dogs!! Yeah that's us.. Who are You?!?
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


That's cool, Mikesell is my mom's maiden name she and my dad are both from Iowa, but we live in Arkansas and I have my whole life. I'm Frances, I'm 16, a member of 4-H and FFA and have had horses since I was 2 and everything else livestock wise since I was 6.


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am Trish, mom to 5 children, 3 boys and 2 girls, ages 18,15,13,11 and 8. I am almost 43 (eek), and we have been married 12 1/2 years. first 2 kiddos are from a previous relationship of mine. Our 13 yr old son has a rare genetic disease called MPS Hurlers Syndrome, and he had a bone marrow transplant at the age of 11 months old. We live on a 72 acre farm about 1 1/2 hours from Toronto, Ontario. The farm has been in hubby's family for well over 100 years. We just started with goats this past summer, but we have raised pigs ( for the freezer), chickens and ducks, and we have a rescue horse. Along with our rescue dogs and too many cats lol. Life is never dull in this house! Nice to meet you all


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

I keep posting things and sending them then remembering i'm only half way through! At many points in Freedoms short life she's saved somebody and i will always trust her. For example, one day i let the sheep out in our rented paddock for a while and about half an hour in Freedom started screaming and running between me and the paddock. So, lord behold, there is Tulip (Ryeland Ewe) with her head stuck in the wire pretty bad and she bucking and bronking like nothing else. Safe to say that had Freedom now told me of that, she wouldn't be with us today. Funilly enough, Despite the age difference in Freedom and Madie they've bonded and they are my children and my sisters and i'm so grateful for them


----------



## Goatzrule

I am Kelsie, im 13, im in 4H i have 2 horse, 1 chicken (she likes being alone) a cat, 3-4 goats(im getting a new doe that was born on Monday) 2 of mine are bred. I ride horses, i am training a horse,and i show my goats at fairs.


----------



## Chadwick

Hello,
I am chad I am a ranger at a Girl Scout camp in volant Pennsylvania. My wife and son do the homeschool thing and I enjoy being near and having lunch with the family most days! 
When I was a boy about 5-6 I lived in New Mexico we had nothing no electricity/water I was the only blonde kid in my school and one of three white boys. It was rough! About a mile away from my house a man had a buck, alone. I liked him and would walk down with carrots and goodies, he was in poor condition. After a while he would escape and come see me, that became a daily thing and me and the goat would "hang out" until the man came to get him. I have loved goats ever since then, and am getting my first goats this summer! I am hoping to get two angora does from a farm nearish here. 
I take care of a 101 acre camp and they will have all the natural browse they can handle and more love than they can handle!


----------



## Mikesell04

Chadwick said:


> Hello,
> I am chad I am a ranger at a Girl Scout camp in volant Pennsylvania. My wife and son do the homeschool thing and I enjoy being near and having lunch with the family most days!
> When I was a boy about 5-6 I lived in New Mexico we had nothing no electricity/water I was the only blonde kid in my school and one of three white boys. It was rough! About a mile away from my house a man had a buck, alone. I liked him and would walk down with carrots and goodies, he was in poor condition. After a while he would escape and come see me, that became a daily thing and me and the goat would "hang out" until the man came to get him. I have loved goats ever since then, and am getting my first goats this summer! I am hoping to get two angora does from a farm nearish here.
> I take care of a 101 acre camp and they will have all the natural browse they can handle and more love than they can handle!


Great story!! Good luck with your soon to have goats!! 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> That's cool, Mikesell is my mom's maiden name she and my dad are both from Iowa, but we live in Arkansas and I have my whole life. I'm Frances, I'm 16, a member of 4-H and FFA and have had horses since I was 2 and everything else livestock wise since I was 6.


Nice, I have never met anyone with my last name.. Cept family..I'm married into it, and it is very unique..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

kramsay said:


> Here's part of our story
> 
> I met him for the first time two days after my a Papaw died very unexpectatly (my hero & reason I have goats again) a week later we met again, and he "told" me we were dating and we have been inseperable since.... Turns out our papaws were born on the same day and have the same name... Our son is named after them.
> 
> We were married the next year on the day we started dating, we will be married two years in April.
> 
> I truly believe Papaw sent Draven to me, I don't know how I would have made it in the days/weeks/months after his death without draven.


That is so sweet, and a great story you have for your kids!! I believe your papaw sent him to you too!! 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

goathiker said:


> My sister had 7 kids, then she had her DH get snipped. The snipping didn't work and she got pregnant with twins for a total of 9 kids.


Someone was meant to have 9 children!! That's crazy!! I know a woman had her tubes tied for years, was a grandma even, and got pregnant at 48.. That was a miracle!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goathiker

No don't tell me that...Seriously, starting another family now is not in my game plan.


----------



## Mikesell04

Exactly!!! I had my tubes tied and I would be so mad if I had to start over!! Yikes....  I'll stick with my four legged babies 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm Cassie and I'm 20. I live in MD and I have 3 lap dogs, 2 LGDs, 5 horses, a bunch of chickens, and 15 goats. 

I used to ride competitively, but after we moved to the area we live in now I couldn't continue. So around the time we moved, we stumbled upon what is now my Tennessee Walking Horse mare. From there I started doing a lot of trail riding and started learning about gaited riding. I still have my competition horse but for now I just want to enjoy riding and focus on showing the goaties.

I breed Nigerian Dwarfs. I just started with the breed last year after my only two goats, Nubian X Boer does, were killed by dogs.  Of my 8 does 6 are pregnant. I'm expecting our first kids this Thursday. I'm so excited because this will be my first kidding! This year I'm also Linear appraising my herd, contemplating DHI testing, and will be showing. My goal is to eventually get to breeding some top notch Nigerians.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm Danielle, I am nineteen and have a herd of eight. Two does are expecting within a week of each other, in mid March.


----------



## HoukFarms

I'm Grace, I am 14 years old we live in western pa I am in three 4-H clubs , show market lambs, market hogs, an market goats. we have a herd of 11 boer goats we still have two to drop kids.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

ThreeHavens said:


> I'm Danielle, I am nineteen and have a herd of eight. Two does are expecting within a week of each other, in mid March.


How many bucks do you have?? What breed do you raise??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128

Hi! I'm Janeen, I live in Western Washington. I moved back in to my parents 7 acre place to help with my dad when he got sick. He passed away in 2005, and since my mom didn't want to live alone and couldn't keep up the place by herself, and the economy wasn't great I stayed. Growing up we used to have cows, a horse here and there, chickens, ducks, and rabbits.... My mom was paying someone to mow down the fields ever spring/early summer, and said one day "we need a goat!" Well, 2 years ago I was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and was ALWAYS sick;( My doctor told me to get into something that I enjoyed and to keep moving. After thinking about getting 1 goat, doing research nope you need 2. So, I got 2 little oberhasli bottle wethers, Peanut and Linus. I read up on goats milk, went to a farm and tried some and decided that I was going to milk goats. So I got 2 Nubian/Lamancha does Rosie and Daisie. That was in May 2012, then came Snoopy my kinder buck in November 2012. I then read somewhere that goats don't eat the grass down, so I got 2 bottle baby wether sheep Smith and Wesson. In February I was getting tired of waiting for kids to arrive and eventually figured out that my Nubian Lamancha girls couldn't get preggo so I ended up selling them in September of last year, they just weren't settling. So in February last year I got a kinder doe Peppermint in milk, and got her sister in June Patti. I wanted oberhaslis so I got a buckling last May named Charlie, then I purchased Bella Ober/alpine/Saanen mix in August and my Nubian Mitzi in October. So now I have WAY to many animals for 1 person to handle, but I'm still loving it, I am also a lot healthier, and I thank God for my animals;-) I am blessed with fertile goats, since both kinders have given me triplets...and I'm co owning a kinder buck names DaVinci. I also have 8 chickens and 2 dogs;-) I just turned 41 last month, still single but may try some online dating;-) I am a Christian, and God is first and foremost in my life;-) I just got trained as a school bus driver, so I am currently switching careers from being a receptionist/biller/clerk to bus driving... My health has improved greatly, with all the natural milk I drink and just being outside;-) My elderly mom 82 this month enjoys being outside too, and she likes to see the animals at play, especially the babies;-)


----------



## lileomom

This is neat! I have to say, some of you teenagers sound much older in your posts on here. I never would have guessed so many of you are so young. 

My name is Annelise, I live in upstate NY near the Vermont border. I'm a registered nurse, 32, married to my high school sweetheart, and we have 2 beautiful children, ages 2 and 4. We have a little farmstead where we work toward self sustainability. We have a whole menagerie of animals here, but the goats are definitely the star of the show. After my children they are the greatest source of joy in my life. Love them to pieces. 

Thanks for sharing everyone. So cool to have the stories behind the names and learn where everyone is coming from.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! Thanks mikesell for starting this thread!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PLAIST

Hi my name is Tina. I live in a very small town in South Louisiana, I'm new 2 raising goats I have 2 Nigerians bucks, 2 kids (boys), a dog( Boston terrier).


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jackiesme

Hi, my name is Jackie. I live in Arkansas just south of Fort Smith. Had La Manchas back in the 80s in Texas. Had to sell all my girls due to divorce Than I moved back home to Arkansas. Got my RN degree at age 44. Worked for 20 years. Retired and got goats again. LaManchas of course. Expecting my first babies after 25 years March 4. (I can hardly wait.) I have 4 doe, 1 Savanna/Tennessee meat buck, 5 chickens and 3 dogs.
I have 10 acres in the country. My 92 yo mother lives with me. I garden, make sterling silver and semi precious stone jewelry in my free time. 

Really glad I found TGS. Lots of good smart people willing to help.


----------



## mountainminilynn

Hi
I'm Lynn. I live near Dalmatia, PA. I have 5 ND goats with four coming this spring/summer. I'm married with three stepsons. I teach middle school science. We also have 3 yellow labs, 1 cat, 30 chickens and 2 ducks. Welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

4seasonsfarm said:


> How many bucks do you have?? What breed do you raise??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I have three bucky boys: Gale, Valentino, and Max. I breed Nigerian Dwarf goats, and they are my loves and my precious pets.

I guess I should have posted more about myself, haha! I'm an artist. I write novels and draw graphic novels for myself, and I offer art commissions and felted creature commissions to help pay for the goats (it goes into the emergency vet fund).

I started raising these darling creatures three years ago, and what a trio of years it has been! They have made me a better person, though I'm sure I have premature grey hairs. 

I am also a big fan of well-written books and shows. I am learning more about herbs and natural goat raising; it's been an incredible journey.


----------



## Mikesell04

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know!! Thanks mikesell for starting this thread!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know it has been really fun reading all the post!!! Thanks everyone for participating!! TGS rocks!! 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

ThreeHavens said:


> I have three bucky boys: Gale, Valentino, and Max. I breed Nigerian Dwarf goats, and they are my loves and my precious pets.
> 
> I guess I should have posted more about myself, haha! I'm an artist. I write novels and draw graphic novels for myself, and I offer art commissions and felted creature commissions to help pay for the goats (it goes into the emergency vet fund).
> 
> I started raising these darling creatures three years ago, and what a trio of years it has been! They have made me a better person, though I'm sure I have premature grey hairs.
> 
> I am also a big fan of well-written books and shows. I am learning more about herbs and natural goat raising; it's been an incredible journey.


Wow that is crazy we are a like in some ways. I have 8 goats. I had two pregnant but they both gave birth yesterday. I have three bucks WUZ, TIC TAC, and Maxton. I also raise nigerian dwarfs but also pygmies  I babysit to earn money for my goats medicine supply and birthing supplies

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, now I know who I'm sending the first chapter of my book to for an opinion on whether it's worth writing...Danielle


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

ThreeHavens said:


> I have three bucky boys: Gale, Valentino, and Max. I breed Nigerian Dwarf goats, and they are my loves and my precious pets.
> 
> I guess I should have posted more about myself, haha! I'm an artist. I write novels and draw graphic novels for myself, and I offer art commissions and felted creature commissions to help pay for the goats (it goes into the emergency vet fund).
> 
> I started raising these darling creatures three years ago, and what a trio of years it has been! They have made me a better person, though I'm sure I have premature grey hairs.
> 
> I am also a big fan of well-written books and shows. I am learning more about herbs and natural goat raising; it's been an incredible journey.


Also I am an artist too. But it's more of a hobby. I love to draw!!! I mainly draw people, animals, and cartoon stuff 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My farm logo was made by Danielle! Love it!


----------



## Bertnut2

I am glad we started this thread also. I'm glad some are now from PA and MD. I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Where in pa are you located?


----------



## Bertnut2

HoukFarms said:


> Where in pa are you located?


I live in Stewartstown, PA which is close to York, PA.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

It's SOO cool to know there are other people in pa!! I live in new castle pa which is by Pittsburgh pa


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Hi, I'm Carrie, I am 14 and also live in PA. I have 1 Oberhasli doe(due March 26th), 1 Nubian doe(due May 15th), 1 Alpine doe(just recently kidded, one doe, which I'll be keeping, and one buck which will be sold), and 1 Oberhasli pack wether in training. I'm in 4-H and will be doing market lambs again this year. I also have two Red New Zealand meat rabbit which I will be breeding this spring. We also have 5 dogs, 2 cats, 30ish chickens, and 4 ducks. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## nchen7

hi! my name is Ni. I grew up in a city 45 min outside of Toronto, ON, then moved to Barbados over three years ago. my bf of over seven years gave me 2 goats for my 29th birthday over a year ago (which makes me 30 now), and I go super hooked. we have 2 girls (think both are bred) and a freezer bound wether.


----------



## Chadwick

Alright Pennsylvania! I was starting to think people with goats were required to move to Washington state!


----------



## HoukFarms

Chadwick said:


> Alright Pennsylvania! I was starting to think people with goats were required to move to Washington state!


Totally agreed!!


----------



## HoukFarms

twokidsandafarm said:


> Hi, I'm Carrie, I am 14 and also live in PA. I have 1 Oberhasli doe(due March 26th), 1 Nubian doe(due May 15th), 1 Alpine doe(just recently kidded, one doe, which I'll be keeping, and one buck which will be sold), and 1 Oberhasli pack wether in training. I'm in 4-H and will be doing market lambs again this year. I also have two Red New Zealand meat rabbit which I will be breeding this spring. We also have 5 dogs, 2 cats, 30ish chickens, and 4 ducks.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


Around where in pa are you located?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Hi, I'm Sydney and I'm 15 and again, I live in PA. I have 7 registered 100% Boer does who recently kidded for the very first time. I have a total of 14 kids now, 7 bucks, 7 does, and 2 losses. They came out of 3 set of triplets, 3 sets of twins, and one single. They are to be sold for 4-H projects in my area. I'm soon to get my own buck to breed with. I am in 4-H and am in my 8th year of showing. I'm show Dairy Beef, market goats, and for the first time ever, market swine. I absolutely love 4-H and my animals, and my goats. I currently have my goats, two dairy beef calves, 2 dogs (one mini schnauzer, and a Border Collie) too many barn cats, 1 rabbit, 5 chickens, and 3 ducks. Nice to "meet" all of you!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

HoukFarms said:


> Around where in pa are you located?


North central PA 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## HoukFarms

I don't think we are that close then lol


----------



## twokidsandafarm

HoukFarms said:


> I don't think we are that close then lol


No, probably not. Saw earlier in this thread your near Pittsburgh, very far from us! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Mamaboyd

nchen7 said:


> hi! my name is Ni. I grew up in a city 45 min outside of Toronto, ON, then moved to Barbados over three years ago. my bf of over seven years gave me 2 goats for my 29th birthday over a year ago (which makes me 30 now), and I go super hooked. we have 2 girls (think both are bred) and a freezer bound wether.


Where did you live? We are about 30 mins from Oshawa


----------



## nchen7

^^ I'm the other way, in Hamilton.


----------



## kenzie

I am Mackenzie still in Middle school haha i live in south carolina with 4 boer wethers,1 fainting doe, and 1 mix nubian doe along with many other critters!!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Ah yes. My sister inlaw lives in St. Catherines and my brother lives in Cambridge


----------



## scubacoz

Hi I am also new . My names is Kathy and I love my goats. I have 24 mini Nubians and 3 Nigerian Dwarf bottle babies. I have . 20 does, 2 doelings, 1 buckling and 3 bucks. The buckling and doelings are Nigerian Dwarf bottle babies. The rest are mini Nubians. I started with goats in August of 2013 so I am now at raising goats. I also have 17 chickens and 1 rooster. 1 donkey, 8 dogs and 2 Ragoll cats. I got into goats to milk them and make cheese, lotion and soap. I have 3 grown children , 2 boys and a girl. I have 6 grandchildren, ages range from 18-3. I am 63 years young!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz

I forgot to mention I live in Texas!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids

My name is Amanda and I'm almost 34. I have 2 daughters. The oldest is almost 14 and the youngest is 12. I also have an amazing Hubby and we are approaching our 16th wedding anniversary. 

My herd consist of 18 girls and one big brat of a boy. Actually they are all spoiled brats!! I have 13 does due to kid starting in 3 weeks. I also have a Great Pyr named Dixie. We are convinced she is the greatest dog ever!!:lol::lol:

We have been raising goats for about 7 years (I think). Besides my animals I also enjoy muscle cars and a girl has to do a little shopping with friends. :lol:

I am also saved by the grace of God and blessed beyond measure. So nice to meet all of you. 

Also want to give a big "thumbs up" to all you young kids out there taking on this responsibility of caring for these animals. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikesell04

Nice to meet y'all too!! Thanks for your replies!!
It's a beautiful day in The Ozarks!! Me and the hubbs gonna take the bottle baby out to play with the herd, and work on extending our billys pin!! 
Have a Wonderful Day, and God Bless!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> Nice to meet y'all too!! Thanks for your replies!!
> It's a beautiful day in The Ozarks!! Me and the hubbs gonna take the bottle baby out to play with the herd, and work on extending our billys pin!!
> Have a Wonderful Day, and God Bless!!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Yeah if it's warm tomorrow the bottle babies are gonna go outside to see their mom and springkids you don't have the best dog ever I do!!!






my mother goats wouldn't take care of their babies so I have to bottle feed and when they were weak. My dog buster in the picture licked them so much and got their fur clean and he protects them and licks the dry crusty milk off their mouths!! he is a long haired chihuahua. Even though he is a male he is the goats momma!!!!!  one time he growled at someone for trying to take his grey baby away. And if they get to far away he will get his paw and make them stay close to him!!! Sweetest dog ever!!! <3

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## asimishtiaq

*Glad to be here*

Hello everyone,

Iam form Pakistan and a passionate goat keeper iam in process of getting two goats for my next season will be looking forward to have senior members guidance.

Regards
Asim


----------



## springkids

4seasonsfarm - that is too cute. I guess both of our dogs are pretty awesome!!:-D:-D

That's too bad on the momma's not taking care of them.


----------



## Sundancer

Been following this thread for a couple days and have to say I am amazed at the young people here who have the courage to take on and develop the plans that they have with their animals at such young ages.

That said, my name is Dan-el (my folks were big Burroughs fans)and my handle I earned while in SE Asia around 40+ years ago. My wife and I are the same age at 62 so it looks like we may be the old guys here. We have 6 children ranging from 29 to 40 and 10 or so grandkids but that changes rapidly enough for me to forget names pretty quickly. We are in the Northern Neck of Virginia on 8 acres but lease part out (6 acres) to a beef raising neighbor in exchange for hay mostly.

Right now, we have 5 does, 1 buck and a whether, 6 dogs, 20 or so free range chickens and a solid black cat that runs the whole show. 4 of the girls are pregnant and due last week of March, first week of April. We have a rather large organic garden that when canned up lasts us most of the year so we avoid having to buy food 90% of the year. Between the venison, goat and helping neighbors slaughter pigs we are amply supplied with meat throughout the year.

Our 4 preggo girls are also charged with assisting returning vets with PTSD and have proven to be quite effective in helping them return to a fairly normal state of mind after their experiences overseas. This started rather benignly but has grown into a blessing in disguise for some of these people. The girls know exactly who feels the worst and all gravitate to that person for rubs and lovin'.

We also raise enough veggies and have way to many eggs for the two of us so we end up giving away quite a bit sometimes and we pretty much supply eggs, soap,cheese to any family member...or pretty much anyone who stops by for a chat. We just recently took 16 dozen eggs to the women's shelter in our area and do the same with other things. Nobody we know will ever be hungry if we can help it...and some we don't know.

We have a large wood shop here and I am a carpenter/cabinetmaker/furniture by trade so a lot of the things needed here are made by us.

Can't think of much else so will stop blowing my own horn here :grin:


----------



## Mikesell04

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah if it's warm tomorrow the bottle babies are gonna go outside to see their mom and springkids you don't have the best dog ever I do!!!
> View attachment 57097
> my mother goats wouldn't take care of their babies so I have to bottle feed and when they were weak. My dog buster in the picture licked them so much and got their fur clean and he protects them and licks the dry crusty milk off their mouths!! he is a long haired chihuahua. Even though he is a male he is the goats momma!!!!!  one time he growled at someone for trying to take his grey baby away. And if they get to far away he will get his paw and make them stay close to him!!! Sweetest dog ever!!! <3
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Too cute!!! I have seen mama dogs take in kittens!! But never baby goats!! That's sweet.. When we lived in Colorado we found a baby deer no mama in sight.. Our St Bernard mama nursed that baby deer.. Dogs are AWSOME!! 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

asimishtiaq said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Iam form Pakistan and a passionate goat keeper iam in process of getting two goats for my next season will be looking forward to have senior members guidance.
> 
> Regards
> Asim


Great to meet you!! What kind of goats do you have and what type are you getting?? I raise pygmy/nigerian dwarf.. Mini goat lover over here 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

Sundancer said:


> Been following this thread for a couple days and have to say I am amazed at the young people here who have the courage to take on and develop the plans that they have with their animals at such young ages.
> 
> That said, my name is Dan-el (my folks were big Burroughs fans)and my handle I earned while in SE Asia around 40+ years ago. My wife and I are the same age at 62 so it looks like we may be the old guys here. We have 6 children ranging from 29 to 40 and 10 or so grandkids but that changes rapidly enough for me to forget names pretty quickly. We are in the Northern Neck of Virginia on 8 acres but lease part out (6 acres) to a beef raising neighbor in exchange for hay mostly.
> 
> Right now, we have 5 does, 1 buck and a whether, 6 dogs, 20 or so free range chickens and a solid black cat that runs the whole show. 4 of the girls are pregnant and due last week of March, first week of April. We have a rather large organic garden that when canned up lasts us most of the year so we avoid having to buy food 90% of the year. Between the venison, goat and helping neighbors slaughter pigs we are amply supplied with meat throughout the year.
> 
> Our 4 preggo girls are also charged with assisting returning vets with PTSD and have proven to be quite effective in helping them return to a fairly normal state of mind after their experiences overseas. This started rather benignly but has grown into a blessing in disguise for some of these people. The girls know exactly who feels the worst and all gravitate to that person for rubs and lovin'.
> 
> We also raise enough veggies and have way to many eggs for the two of us so we end up giving away quite a bit sometimes and we pretty much supply eggs, soap,cheese to any family member...or pretty much anyone who stops by for a chat. We just recently took 16 dozen eggs to the women's shelter in our area and do the same with other things. Nobody we know will ever be hungry if we can help it...and some we don't know.
> 
> We have a large wood shop here and I am a carpenter/cabinetmaker/furniture by trade so a lot of the things needed here are made by us.
> 
> Can't think of much else so will stop blowing my own horn here :grin:


Hi Sundance, I loved reading your reply!! I think it is Wonderful that you raise in abundance.. And give to others!! That's what the whole world should be doing!!

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey, I'm Lindsey and I have a growing herd of Reg. Nigerians and Reg. Nubians. And I can't wait for them to have babies in the summer!!!!


----------



## jackiesme

Hi Sundance, sorry but I've got you beat on age, I am 68 soon 69 yo. Love the ideal of PTSD goats. They are such great little animals. Keep up the good work. Jackie


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> Too cute!!! I have seen mama dogs take in kittens!! But never baby goats!! That's sweet.. When we lived in Colorado we found a baby deer no mama in sight.. Our St Bernard mama nursed that baby deer.. Dogs are AWSOME!!
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I know if he was a female dog he would nurse them til they pop!!!! He tries to lick their bottoms but I don't really want him to because my sister would get mad cause it's actually her dog but the dog sleeps with me

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty

Sorry but I think I have the age thing down. I am 72 years young and still going strong. Love my animals.


----------



## crownofjules

HerdQueen said:


> I'm Erica. I live in northern New Hampshire along the Connecticut River between the Green Mountains of Vermont and the White Mountains of New Hampshire. I just celebrated the 5th anniversary of my 29th birthday. I am married to my best friend, we were high school sweet hearts and have been together 16 years. We have 2 cavemen (11 & 7), and a princess due any day.
> 
> I have 4 Nigerian bucks(I'm a buck collector), 2 alpine does, 1 Nubian, 13 nigerians.
> 
> Tons of chickens of the backyard variety(it is the spice of life), 9 geese, 2 ducks, 4 Narragansett breeder turkeys including my personal free range pet Stranger a very large tom that thinks I'm his hen, my love bug. 8 rabbits, some pets, some meat. 2 Labrador retrievers 1 old fart, and his tub a lub daughter. And 4 guinea pigs.
> 
> I love to spoil my family people and animal members. I let my kids eat cake for breakfast. Life is to short and we work to hard to sweat the small stuff.


I think you would be the perfect neighbor, Erika!


----------



## Mikesell04

crownofjules said:


> I think you would be the perfect neighbor, Erika!


Lol I second that  Arkansas is beautiful, you will love it here!!! HAHAHA 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Well, now I know who I'm sending the first chapter of my book to for an opinion on whether it's worth writing...Danielle


I'd be happy to read it! Heaven knows I'm no professional, but I do so love writing.



Scottyhorse said:


> My farm logo was made by Danielle! Love it!


So glad you're happy with it!


----------



## billyjane

Hello, my name is Celeste. Live in So Cal, married, 2 small children, 2 chickens, and 4 does (mini lamanchas) and hoping to add some rabbits this fall 

1 pregnant (FF due in April), 1 in milk (who might be going to the freezer next season), 1 doe & 6 week old kid who will be going to their new home in late March (which I am going to miss terribly). 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Bertnut2 said:


> I live in Stewartstown, PA which is close to York, PA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know where that is! My mom works close to there!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## justspry

Hi my name is Amber we live in California . I'm married have two boys 2 and 9 . We have 3 dogs , 3 cats , 20 chickens and 5 goats , 3 saanens , one alpine and her buck baby . We dived head first into goats lol and are having a blast ! Only wish we had more babies on the way but alas my saanens are open  I love meeting all the wonderful and crazy people just as myself on here !


----------



## Bertnut2

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I know where that is! My mom works close to there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Wow! Does she have goats also?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## alicejane

Hi, I'm Alice, can't believe the hugh response you got to your post. We my husband who is disabled & can not do much. My adopted daughter is 4' 7" & 27 divorced . She helps with everything. Feeds all the animals except the goats. I am getting ready to fix a fence panel so we can feed without getting into the pen. My goats are so strong they are like a freight train pushing till you can't stand up. I now have 11 moms 14 daughters and 20 babies. I made big mistake of allowing the moms to deliver in fridged weather. Kelly & I are still trying to catch up on our rest. I was diagnoised with fibermialgia & Pain & sweat is my trama. My goats keep me breathing they are so loving. I have two cows, one male calf. Ne great peramese dogwho stays with the goats, one adopted dog buddy, one 13 year old property dog Luke, six out doors cats, one indoor dog two more cats. Just got 24 laying hens. Also have two adopted sons live away from home. Micheal who was here helping dad out. I am sending from my nook. We only lost 2 babies due to weather. I can't believe the babies are still living. Thank all who have shared o my goats are mixed bores we are kn alton mo just north of arkansas.


----------



## Tapsmom

Hi ,
I'm Colleen I live in NW CT and we have 6 NDs. 4 of which are does. 2 are whethers (1 was fallen in love with by my youngest daughter last year and stayed :/) We also have 1 Arabian horse, 11 chickens and 2 dogs. The human pets include a husband and 2 girls ;-) 3 of our does are bred and we are eagerly awaiting our second batch of kids in June.
I am a small business advisor and Enrolled Agent (Tax preparer approved by the IRS) so I am currently VERY tired. lol


----------



## anawhitfield

I'm Ana, I'm 48 years old, I was born and raised in Romania but have lived in the Atlanta, GA area since 1984. We've been married for 28 years and we have 2 sons (one is in the Army, the other in highschool). We started our farm in 2011 with 3 goats and 12 chickens and over the course of time had as many as 24 animals and 70 birds. We now have 10 goats (Sanaans, boer and nubians), 3 sheep (suffolk and balwen) and 5 chickens but spring is here and new babies should arrive soon. 
I am a former concert pianist, mandolin player, country singer, banker, insurance rep, seamstress, and now a farmer. Last year I finished writing a small novel, my biography and a few other spiritual books which I will publish one of these days. 

I believe the wiser you are the more you realize how much you still don't know. 
The flip side of that is: the dumber a person, the more they think they know everything so if you read some of my posts you will soon find out how "dumb" I tend to be at times


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha wow it's nice to meet all of you!! I love meeting new people that love goats like I do 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2

I like meeting everyone also. It's so neat to know there is a whole goat world out there. :0)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like to know that I'm not completely crazy !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

Hi, I'm Kirsten and live with my husband Jim north of Lake Superior in Canada (near Thunder Bay). Lots of fur kids around - love, love, love my goats. Have a spoiled puppy and cat too. 
We have 17 acres, have 3 does (2 Alpine, 1 toggenburg) and a wether. We milk the goats for us and make lots of cheese. My girls are due towards the end of March. 
I am very passionate about local food and have CSA boxes for 10 families from our large market garden. We also raise turkeys, ducks, meat birds and sell farm fresh eggs. I had bees but found out this week that I lost my 3 hives, the bees were all dead  very sad like loosing any family member.....It has been terribly cold here with temps down low as -42C. (Bring on spring!).
Jim is a carpenter and I also run a small consulting company focusing on not-for-profit community groups. 
Scraping a living together doing what we love best. 
TGS is great! I learn lots from everyone here. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MoultonBoer

Hi we are new farmers we bought a hobby farm last summer . We originally planned to raised Boer goats and we have two does at the moment( Bertie and Charlotte ) we believe that Charlotte is pregnant at least we hope so because she is one big goat !!! The more research we have done has made us want to try milk goats as well and hope to buy a few this spring summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

kenzie said:


> I am Mackenzie still in Middle school haha i live in south carolina with 4 boer wethers,1 fainting doe, and 1 mix nubian doe along with many other critters!!


Sorry i forgot to put alot of stuff on this haha , i showed boer wethers for 4 years, i have had goats for all my life and i love to read this forum and learn new things abt goats!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is cool I live in North Carolina  UPDATE: both of my does had their babies on valentines day they are the sweetest things!!! I had a kidred: : kidblue: and kidblue. The doeling didn't make it. I suspect the mother accidentally stepped or layed on her. But the two bucklings were weak and I am very blessed to have them here still with me!!! they are so sweet!!!












I call the grey/ black/ white one SPIDY as in Spider-Man because when he bounces around he does weird flips!!! The other white one I call Thor because he is taller than SPIDY and he just made me think of Thor for some reason

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## campcornell

I've just spent about half an hour reading all the posts here - it's great to get an idea of who all is out there in goat world. 

My name is Wendy, I'm 50 yrs young, married with three grown human kids (27 yr old son, 24 yr old daughter and 22 yr old stepdaughter). I have a small herd of Fainting goats in Southern Colorado on a little hobby farm (only a couple acres) I have 4 goats so far: one almost 5year old doe, a 1yr old buck a 5 mo old buckling (son of my doe) and a 1 yr old bottle baby wether. I also have 8 pheasants and 13 Qoturnix Quail. Indoors I have a Shar Pei/Husky mix dog and a ****zu/Yorkie/something mix lap dog and my daughter's white Siberian Husky dog. I work in accounting full time so I spend most of my spare time with my animals (my therapy). I am hoping to find one or two more Fainting goat does to even out my herd - anyone out there raising Fainters? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

campcornell said:


> I've just spent about half an hour reading all the posts here - it's great to get an idea of who all is out there in goat world.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I'm 50 yrs young, married with three grown human kids (27 yr old son, 24 yr old daughter and 22 yr old stepdaughter). I have a small herd of Fainting goats in Southern Colorado on a little hobby farm (only a couple acres) I have 4 goats so far: one almost 5year old doe, a 1yr old buck a 5 mo old buckling (son of my doe) and a 1 yr old bottle baby wether. I also have 8 pheasants and 13 Qoturnix Quail. Indoors I have a Shar Pei/Husky mix dog and a ****zu/Yorkie/something mix lap dog and my daughter's white Siberian Husky dog. I work in accounting full time so I spend most of my spare time with my animals (my therapy). I am hoping to find one or two more Fainting goat does to even out my herd - anyone out there raising Fainters?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hey, do you advertise on craigslist ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

campcornell said:


> I've just spent about half an hour reading all the posts here - it's great to get an idea of who all is out there in goat world.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I'm 50 yrs young, married with three grown human kids (27 yr old son, 24 yr old daughter and 22 yr old stepdaughter). I have a small herd of Fainting goats in Southern Colorado on a little hobby farm (only a couple acres) I have 4 goats so far: one almost 5year old doe, a 1yr old buck a 5 mo old buckling (son of my doe) and a 1 yr old bottle baby wether. I also have 8 pheasants and 13 Qoturnix Quail. Indoors I have a Shar Pei/Husky mix dog and a ****zu/Yorkie/something mix lap dog and my daughter's white Siberian Husky dog. I work in accounting full time so I spend most of my spare time with my animals (my therapy). I am hoping to find one or two more Fainting goat does to even out my herd - anyone out there raising Fainters?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha  I liked the way you said ****zu but actually it's not a bad word cause a lot of people pronounce it like that but it's actually shih tzu. Just to let you know

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## campcornell

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha  I liked the way you said ****zu but actually it's not a bad word cause a lot of people pronounce it like that but it's actually shih tzu. Just to let you know
> 
> Lol that's funny because I didn't do the *s I just spelled it wrong and it automatically changed to *s.


----------



## campcornell

I messed that up. I guess I don't know how to do the quote thing. 

To answer COgoatlover - no I don't advertise on craigslist. I haven't had any kids to sell yet but hope to in the future. I thought my doe was pregnant but I'm thinking now that I was mistaken. We'll see. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

campcornell said:


> I messed that up. I guess I don't know how to do the quote thing.
> 
> To answer COgoatlover - no I don't advertise on craigslist. I haven't had any kids to sell yet but hope to in the future. I thought my doe was pregnant but I'm thinking now that I was mistaken. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I just thought maybe you did because there is a lot of adds on there for that breed


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha really!!!!??!?! Sorry 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## bakosboers

Hi I'm blake from iowa. Married with 2 kids. I'm 28 and mt kids are 8 & 6. Were just starting our hurd of boer and boer cross goats. We have 10 does and 1 buck. Wed like to expand to atleast 30 does.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague

Hello my name is Carrie. I'm from east Tennessee. I have a bachelor's degree in animal science. I grew up with horses and raised Redbone hounds. I enjoy anything outside. I love to shoot 3D archery. I also like to hunt and fish. And I love going to church. But I also have fallen in love with goats. I have had goats for a year now but still consider myself a beginner with them. I have 2 pygmy wethers, and 2 boer alpine/nubine cross doelings. I also have a 11 yr old walker hound. I also have a wonderful husband that has supported me and my goat habit. I also have worked in animal health for the past 5 years.I was the person someone came to to fix minor things when something was wrong with their horse dogs cows cats u name it. Lol So it's great to meet everyone.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd

campcornell said:


> I've just spent about half an hour reading all the posts here - it's great to get an idea of who all is out there in goat world.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I'm 50 yrs young, married with three grown human kids (27 yr old son, 24 yr old daughter and 22 yr old stepdaughter). I have a small herd of Fainting goats in Southern Colorado on a little hobby farm (only a couple acres) I have 4 goats so far: one almost 5year old doe, a 1yr old buck a 5 mo old buckling (son of my doe) and a 1 yr old bottle baby wether. I also have 8 pheasants and 13 Qoturnix Quail. Indoors I have a Shar Pei/Husky mix dog and a ****zu/Yorkie/something mix lap dog and my daughter's white Siberian Husky dog. I work in accounting full time so I spend most of my spare time with my animals (my therapy). I am hoping to find one or two more Fainting goat does to even out my herd - anyone out there raising Fainters?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I raise fainters  If you go onto the MGR site, look under breeders, you might find some breeders locally


----------



## goathiker

Hi Carrie, have you considered pack goats? They make great hunting companions...


----------



## Mikesell04

Hello Great to meet you all!! It has been hard to keep up with this topic.. I never thought I would get this many replies!! But I love it and have read each of your replies.. So nice to meet you all and share our love for the goats!!! Keep em coming y'all 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## cteague

No goathiker I've never tried that before. But I do know since I've gotten my goats deer have been domino around more. Lol

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## teejae

G'day My name is Julie(teejae) born and bred in Australia and live in Central Queensland nearly in the tropics. Im 54 married for nearly 35 years(married at 19) have 1 two leg kid in high school.Our animals, 1 Dorper cross Ram,Justin BaBa and his pretty ladies Eb,Flow and Barbie, who knows how many chooks(chickens)Guinea fowl and breed Toggenburgs,21 of them including bucks which I show.1 Maremma and 1 Border collie.We all live and own 550 acres of native srub and trees(by law we arnt allowed to clear any) and a large house that has Solar power feeding back into the grid :smile: tank and dam water and composting toilets in our bathrooms We have all sorts of fruit trees Banannas,Lychee,Oranges,grape Vines,Custard apples Limes and Manderines and Macadamia nuts.
We have here had on the east coast the driest very hot summer on record with temps in the lo 40's and Im so looking forward to winter. Our average rainfall for Jan and Feb is around 400ml and we have had only about 100ml and almost nothing for Feb our wettest month here in Central Queensland.I think My beautiful goats are hanging out for some cooler weather too.If we dont get good rainfall before April I wont be breeding the goats for spring kids,its our driest time of the year and hay is very expensive.
Im enjoying this Forum,so Differant from Our Aust. forum and "meeting" people from other countries and seeing other breeds of goats we dont have here, Teejae


----------



## scubacoz

Hi Julie, and welcome. My name is Kathy and I am rather new also. I live in Texas and raise mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarf goats. I also have Americana chickens they lay different colored eggs such as blue, green and peach colors. We also have solar panels but they are not tied into the grid I have a garden and fruit trees. This year I planted broccoli, green beans, cauliflower, onions, garlic, and yellow squash and potatoes. Next I want to put in some lettuce, radishes and who knows what else. I hope you enjoy your time here! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sheldonfarms

Hi, I am Kathy from Texas. I am a labor & delivery nurse. We have 3 boer bucks, 2 boer does, 1 ? Nigerian doe, 1 "who knows what kind of goat" doe. The last two does kidded in February, so we have 4 boer cross babies. Each had a boy and a girl. We also have 2 shelties and an Olde English bull dog. We had another little boer boy that we lost back in November. The help and support that I got here was amazing!! Thank you to all the experienced owners who so willingly share their knowledge with us newbies


----------



## sheldonfarms

How could I forget?!? We also have one very confused cow who lives with the goats and thinks she is one of them.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have a bull and donkey who thinks the same thing!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Viola5

Hi I'm Viola. I'm 16. I have 16 animals of mine own. I also work and live on my parent's ranch.

My own animals: 
1 horse
1 and half cows ( my cow is pregnant :greengrin 
10 goats ..... 2 ND and 8 boers ( one FB!!) 
2 cats
1 dog

My parent's animals:
1 horse
3 cats
3 chickens
5 cows and one newborn calf 

I love this board and every one is really helpful. When My little ND doeling almost died on Christmas morning my mom and I got a lot of help from here .


----------



## scubacoz

Hi Kathy from Texas, I am also Kathy from Texas! Where in Texas are you located?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sheldonfarms

Kathy, I am north of Bryan. What about you?


----------



## Dyana

Hi, I'm Dyana from Arizona. I am 36 years old, an oncology nurse, and married for 16 years. I have a 26 and 24 yr old stepsons, 16 yr old daughter, 3 grandkids, 2 step grandkids and one on the way. We have 1 horse, 2 steers, 10 nigerian dwarfs (3 bucks, 4 does, and 3 one week old doelings), 2 dogs, 2 cats, 13 chickens, 1 turkey, and a leopard gecko. 
We have had our goats for 1 year now and our first kids 1 week ago. We all have our own favorite baby so looks like we are going to keep all three


----------



## alicejane

Hi as I am on the road from Alton mo, headed to New Orleans, I will talk more when I return home. I have 14 adult mixed does and 21 babies born this winter from 10 of my moma does. It was a ruff winter we lost two babies one teen ager. Battled cocci for first time. They all seemed to be well now. We are retired 70 & 74 with our daughter helping. Talk later


----------



## cybercat

Hello,

I am Tamara from TN. I will be 50 this year and have been married for 9 years. I am waiting now to pick up my La Mancha kids. I have been wanting dairy goats the day we picked out land 6 years ago. This winter we finally got our perimeter fence done so goats are now coming. We have cows and chickens and pigs also. You can find our farm link in my signature.

I have been a member of GS for a few years. But I did mostly reading over the years. I suggest everyone go back on pages and read threw all of Goatspot. There is alot of good information here.

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## fishin816

Hi, my name is Cade. I raise Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats, and have about 21. 6 bucks (you can never have too many bucks!) and about 16 does. My doe Sweetie just kidded yesterday with two girls, and their names are Candles and Cupcake because they were born on my birthday! I am now getting into show stock, and have brought in some does from show herds, and I plan to bring in a few more good bucks (I am a buck collector!) I have four dogs, one Mini Aussie, one Rat Terrier, one Great Pyreness, one Blue Heeler, and a Pyrenees/Komondor/Karakachan mix coming in May. I have 15 chickens, one Buff Orpington Rooster, 7 buff hens, three silver laced wyandotte hens, and seven golden laced wyandotte hens. I also have five more goats that are pregnant, and I will be buying two more does. My animals are my life! They consume 99% of my time! I am an animal lover!


----------



## cteague

cybercat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Tamara from TN. I will be 50 this year and have been married for 9 years. I am waiting now to pick up my La Mancha kids. I have been wanting dairy goats the day we picked out land 6 years ago. This winter we finally got our perimeter fence done so goats are now coming. We have cows and chickens and pigs also. You can find our farm link in my signature.
> 
> I have been a member of GS for a few years. But I did mostly reading over the years. I suggest everyone go back on pages and read threw all of Goatspot. There is alot of good information here.
> 
> Glad to meet you all.


What part of Tennessee are u from?


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Hi, my name is Cade. I raise Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats, and have about 21. 6 bucks (you can never have too many bucks!) and about 16 does. My doe Sweetie just kidded yesterday with two girls, and their names are Candles and Cupcake because they were born on my birthday! I am now getting into show stock, and have brought in some does from show herds, and I plan to bring in a few more good bucks (I am a buck collector!) I have four dogs, one Mini Aussie, one Rat Terrier, one Great Pyreness, one Blue Heeler, and a Pyrenees/Komondor/Karakachan mix coming in May. I have 15 chickens, one Buff Orpington Rooster, 7 buff hens, three silver laced wyandotte hens, and seven golden laced wyandotte hens. I also have five more goats that are pregnant, and I will be buying two more does. My animals are my life! They consume 99% of my time! I am an animal lover!


I forgot to add! I am in Southern Illinois!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz

Kathy from Sheldon farms, I am west of San Antonio. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I wish yaw lived around me!!! that would be alot of goat folk fun!!! Haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## alikat72

Hi, I'm Allison (Ali) and I live in west central Texas close to a little town called Cross Plains. I'm 41 and my husband is 50. We met on the internet in 2008 and he moved here with me from Atlanta in 2009. He is currently working and living in Austin and it sucks :blue: Unfortunately there are not many software engineer jobs in our area. The longer he is at his job the more he will be able to telecommute so we are looking forward to that day. I spend 95% of my time home alone with the animals. I have 6 goats, 1 rabbit, 4 chickens, 7 guineas, 3 ducks, 3 dogs and 14 cats. Three horses also board here.

I love this forum and all the great help and info to learn!


----------



## Sweetpea8

This was really fun to read and get a glimpse of where you all are coming from! My name is Stephanie. I am 41, I think, and have 5 daughters and 3 sons ages 16 to 10 . We live in Eastern Pa and I had a few beef cows and tried to raise my own dairy calf, but it wasn't meant to be, she had breeding issues and we eventually had to butcher her. But I still wanted to have milking animals so we decided to start out with goats and bought a saanen ff in 2012. It worked out really well because after she kidded, I had my last baby shortly after and brain surgery shortly after that(a benign tumor) and my 14 year old daughter was able to take complete care of the goats and has completely fallen in love with them. We are back to sharing the workload and are Waiting with great excitement for our two girls (1 saanen and 1 saanen/lamancha cross) to kid. So thankful for all I read on here and how it helps me take care of our babies!


----------

